# Beerbt Rob Lowe Charlie Sheen?



## beachkini (9 März 2011)

Am Dienstag ließ der US-Medienkonzern Warner Bros. die Bombe platzen: TV-Star und Skandalnudel Charlie Sheen wurde gefeuert. 

Doch wie geht es bei "Two and a half men" weiter?

Nun kursiert das Gerücht, der Produzent Chuck Lorre wolle weitermachen. Doch wer soll Charlie Sheens Rolle übernehmen?

Das Promi-Portal TMZ präsentiert am Mittwoch den heißgehandelten Nachfolger: Rob Lowe (46) soll jetzt den Part des Lebemanns und Frauenhelden übernehmen. Wie es heißt, soll Rob Lowe sogar einiges mit Charlie Sheen gemeinsam haben. Auch Lowe kam früher mit Alkohol- und Sex-Ausschweifungen in die Schlagzeilen.

Noch sind keine Verträge abgeschlossen, auch wurde Rob Lowe Engagement noch nicht bestätigt.


----------



## hightower 2.0 (9 März 2011)

ganz schlechter deal , es gibt keinen besseren als charlie sheen


----------



## Punisher (9 März 2011)

Ohne Sheen ist die Serie erledigt


----------



## Brittfan (9 März 2011)

Man sollte die aktuelle Staffel noch irgendwie zu Ende drehen und die Serie dann absetzen...Ohne Charlie Sheen werden die Quoten eh sinken, aber er ist selbst schuld an der ganzen Missére


----------



## frank63 (11 März 2011)

In der Serie spielt er sich doch mehr oder weniger selbst. Die Rolle ist ihm wie
auf den Leib geschrieben. Ohne Charlie "Sheen" Harper hat die Serie keine Chance
und die Einschaltquoten werden in den Keller gehen.


----------

